# Software > OpenWrt >  Οδηγός Εγκατάστασης OpenWRT σε Client Mode

## aktizol

*Οδηγός Εγκατάστασης OpenWRT σε Client Mode*

***** ο οδηγός βασίζεται στο "Linksys Wrt54g(s) HOW-TO for semi-dumies"
**** προϋποθέτει να έχετε πρόσβαση στο διαδύκτιο*

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
INDEX_*
*1.* Προετοιμασία για εγκατάσταση του OpenWrt Firmware.
*2.* Πρώτη σύνδεση και αρχικές ρυθμίσεις.
*3.* Εγκατάσταση Πακέτων.
*4.* Ρυθμίσεις OpenWRT μέσα από Web Interface (GUI)
*5.* Διάφορα Σχετικά με OpenWRT
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*1. Προετοιμασία για εγκατάσταση του OpenWrt Firmware.*

Διαβάστε την παράγραφο 1.1 / 1.2 / 1.3
=> http://www.drinet.net/openwrt/index.htm


*2. Πρώτη σύνδεση και αρχικές ρυθμίσεις.*

Διαβάστε την παράγραφο 2.1 / 2.2 / 2.3 / 2.4
=> http://www.drinet.net/openwrt/index.htm


*3. Εγκατάσταση Πακέτων.*

Διαβάστε την παράγραφο 3.1
=> http://www.drinet.net/openwrt/index.htm


Όμως εδώ θα κάνουμε ορισμένες αλλαγές

*vi /etc/ipkg.conf*   // ανοίγουμε το αρχείο στον editor.
*d* // το πατάμε δυο φορές για να σβήσουμε την πρώτη γραμμή με την διεύθυνση
*a* // μπαίνουμε στο insert mode

και γράφουμε ή κάνουμε Copy/Paste τις τρείς διευθύνσεις:




> *src OpenWRT http://www.openwrt.org/ipkg*
> *src WebInterface http://davidoffdotnet.net/openwrt/ipkg*
> *src awmn-72 http://www.drinet.net/ipkg/router*


*Εsc* // για να πάμε στο read-mode
*:x* // για να σώσουμε τις αλλαγές και να βγούμε.


Γράφουμε τις εντολές

*ipkg update* // για να κατεβάσουμε την λίστα με τα διαθέσιμα πακέτα
*ipkg list* // για να δούμε την λίστα αυτή


Προτείνω να εγκατασταθούν τα ακόλουθα πακέτα

*ipkg install admcfg* // το πρόγραμα που ρυθμίζει το Managed Switch
*ipkg install dropbear* // είναι ένας SSH Client-Server (για μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια από το Telnet)
*ipkg install wl* // το πρόγραμμα της linksys, για την διαχείριση της ασύρματης κάρτας(eth1)
*ipkg install php3* // είναι το πακέτο PHP3 3.0.18 και παίζει με το default busybox server
*ipkg install interface-wrt* // αυτό είναι το δοκιμαστικό ακόμη Web Interface για το OpenWRT
*ipkg install bwm* // πολύ απλό και εύχρηστο Bandwidth Monitor

*ipkg upgrade* // γίνεται αυτόματως έλεγχος για αναβάθμιση των πακέτων μας

/* για τα παιδιά όπως και εγώ που έχουμε το Linksys μακριά από παροχή internet καλό είναι να
σημειώσουμε σε ένα αρχείο τις εκδόσεις των πακέτων που έχουμε για να μπορούμε να κάνουμε
σύγκριση με τα changelogs των νεότερων εκδόσεων και να αποφασίσουμε αν θα φέρουμε το
Linksys κοντά στο PC για αναβάθμιση των packages:




> [email protected]:/# ipkg upgrade
> Package admcfg (0.2) installed in root is up to date
> Package dropbear (0.44test3) installed in root is up to date
> Package php3 (3.0.18-3) installed in root is up to date
> Package interface-wrt (0.71) installed in root is up to date
> Package wl (1.0) installed in root is up to date
> Package bwm (1.1.0) installed in root is up to date


telnet screentext έπειτα από ipkg upgrade στο pc μου */

*reboot* // για να κάνουμε επανεκκίνηση στο Linksys


*4. Ρυθμίσεις OpenWRT μέσα από Web Interface (GUI)*




> /* Μετά το reboot του Linksys ανοίγουμε τον αγαπημένο μας browser (αρκεί αυτός να υποστιρίζει Javascript) και γράφουμε την IP Address που έχουμε δώσει στο Linksys. Στην περίπτωση μου αυτό μεταφράζετε σε "_http://10.45.165.42/cgi-bin/index.sh_" και επιτέλους έχουμε την δυνατότητα να ρυθμίσουμε το Linksys μέσα από ένα φιλικό για τον newbie χρήστη Web Interface */


*Network > Internet*
Address Acquisition Method : Manual // Σας προτείνω να το βάλετε στο "Automatic" και να μην χρειαστείτε να δώσετε τις ακόλουθες διευθύνσεις
Internet Interface : WAN Port 
IP Address : 192.168.0.212
Netmask : 255.255.255.0
Gateway : 192.168.0.1
Nameservers: 192.168.0.1

*Network > Local Network*
IP Address : 10.x.x.x // σε μένα είναι 10.45.165.42
Netmask : 255.x.x.x // σε μένα είναι 255.255.255.192
Local Interfaces : Wired (ON) ~ Wireless (ON)

*Wireless > Link*
Connection Mode : Client
SSID : awmn_1270_Sotiris // εδώ βάζετε το SSID που θα συνδεθείτε
Broadcast SSID : Disabled
Channel : 1 // εδώ βάζετε το κανάλι που θα συνδεθείτε
Protocol Mode : B-Only

*Management > Services*
Telnet : Disabled // προτιμήστε τον SSH Client PuTTY Release 0.55

*Management > DCHP*
DCHP Service : Enabled

*Management > Misc.*
Boot Wait : Enabled // σίγουρα η πιο σημαντική ρύθμιση

/* Βεβαίως και υπάρχουν και άλλες ρυθμίσεις που θα τις δείτε όταν συνδεθείτε αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι
χρειάζετε να αναφερθούν σε τούτο το tutorial. Αυτά που σας αναφέρω είναι σίγουρα αρκετά για να
συνδεθείτε επιτυχώς στο AWMN σε Client Mode */


*5. Διάφορα Σχετικά με OpenWRT*

Και τώρα ο έλεγχος και η ρύθμιση της ισχύος, όπου θα πρέπει να ρυθμίσουμε το linksys έτσι ώστε να εκπέμπει με 3 περίπου db.

*vi /etc/init.d/S70-setpower.conf* // ανοίγουμε το αρχείο στον editor.
*a* // μπαίνουμε στο insert mode

και γράφουμε




> *wl txpwr 2* // όπου η τιμή 2 θέτει την έξοδο στα 3dB


*Εsc* // για να πάμε στο read-mode
*:x* // για να σώσουμε τις αλλαγές και να βγούμε.

τώρα για να το κάνουμε executable γράφουμε:

*chmod +x /etc/init.d/S70-setpower.conf*

κάνουμε reboot, και ελέγχουμε ότι η ρύθμιση είναι σωστή γράφοντας:




> [email protected]:/# wl curpower
> User Target: 3.00 dB // το user target θα πρέπει να είναι 3dB
> Regulatory Max: 0.00 dB
> Regulatory Constraint: 0.00 dB
> Current Limit: 21.00 dB


Ακολουθούν διάφορες χρήσιμες και μη εντολές όπως τις βλέπουμε μέσα από το PuTTY screentext:




> [email protected]:/# date // βλέπουμε την ημερομηνία του Linksys
> Sat Jan 1 00:36:34 UTC 2000
> 
> [email protected]:/# uptime // χρόνος λειτουργίας από το τελευταίο boot
> 00:48:24 up 48 min, load average: 0.17, 0.05, 0.01
> 
> [email protected]:/# passwd // αλλαγή κωδικού administrator
> Changing password for root
> Enter the new password (minimum of 5, maximum of 8 characters)
> ...


*## !=* To TUTORIAL αυτό συγγράφηκε για να βοηθήσει όλους εσάς που θέλετε να χρησιμοποιήσετε το OpenWRT
*## !=* αλλά φοβάστε να το εγκαταστήσετε, είτε επειδή δεν ξέρετε να το ρυθμίσετε είτε επειδή δεν έχετε το χρόνο να
*## !=* να μπλέξετε με μαύρες οθόνες και ατελείωτες ώρες αναζήτησης στο i/net για κάτι που τελικά δεν θα σας πάρει
*## !=* πάνω από μια ώρα.
*## !=* Εφόσον υπάρχει ανταπόκριση για αλλαγές και προσθήκες το TUTORIAL θα αναβαθμίζετε, ειδάλλως θα
*## !=* θαφτεί στα άδυτα των AWMN Topics και στο τέλος θα μπεί και στο Archive για να μην πιάνει χώρο
*## !=* Συγνώμη για τυχόν ορθογραφικά λάθη αλλά δεν έχω Word/Proofing Tools σπίτι να μου τα διορθώσει ;-)


*Χρήσιμα Topics:*
=> http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8670 // Openwrt How-to
=> http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8618 // WRT54GS w-router OpenWrt configuration for awmn bb nodes
=> http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9027 // Eρωτήσεις για Openwrt και για Alchemy

*Χρήσιμες διευθύνσεις:*
=> http://www.drinet.net/openwrt/
=> http://www.openwrt.org/OpenWrtFaq
=> http://www.openwrt.org/OpenWrtPackages
=> http://www.openwrt.org/downloads/snapshots/
=> http://www.sveasoft.com/modules/phpBB2/index.php

*Χρήστες που βοήθησαν:*
enaon | nister | wireless.surfer | pan-pan | uNdErTaKeR | nodas | pvas | mojiro | tripkaos | sotiris (σε όλα τα άλλα εκτός από το OpenWRT)
_** χωρίς παρεξήγηση όλα τα ονόματα εκτός του enaon είναι σε τυχαία σειρά, όλοι βοήθησαν με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο βλέπε: προσωπική βοήθεια, απάντηση σε post, συγγραφή HowTo, κτλ._

----------


## DVD_GR

σε περιπτωση που το θελουμε να μην ειναι σε client mode,απλα το αλλαζουμε απο την ρυθμισεις που γινονται στον browser??

----------


## aktizol

> σε περιπτωση που το θελουμε να μην ειναι σε client mode,απλα το αλλαζουμε απο την ρυθμισεις που γινονται στον browser??


Φυσικά υπάρχει ρύθμιση και για AP (access point) εάν το επιθυμείς.

----------


## playnet3

και άν κάνουμε μλκία τί κάνουμε???(format γίνετε???)

----------


## aktizol

> και άν κάνουμε μλκία τί κάνουμε???(format γίνετε???)


- Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς με το να λες "και εάν κάνουμε μαλακία τότε τι".
- Το tutorial αφορά αυτούς που θέλουν να βάλουν OpenWRT για Linksys WRT54G/GS και όχι για να πείσει τον κόσμο να το βάλει.

Αν αποφασίσεις να το βάλεις, πρώτο πράγμα που πρέπει να προσέξεις είναι η μεταβλητή BOOT_WAIT να είναι ΟΝ.

Πριν κάνεις καμία "μαλακία" λοιπόν όπως το εκφράζεις διάβασε προσεκτικά όλο το tutorial (συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των αναφορών του tutorial) και δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα.

Αν παρόλα αυτά έχεις κάποιο ενδοιασμό για το κατά πόσο μπορείς να το πετύχεις αυτό, τότε σε συμβουλεύω 100% να μην το πειράξεις.

Αν πάλι αποφασίσεις να το βάλεις και έχεις το οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα απεγκατάστασης του ή μη φόρτωσης του firmware, τότε διάβασε αυτό:
=> http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=95847#95847

Πάντως πραγματικά εάν δεν είσαι σίγουρος για το τι κάνεις, μην το κάνεις  ::

----------


## pvas

> και άν κάνουμε μλκία τί κάνουμε???(format γίνετε???)





> Πάντως πραγματικά εάν δεν είσαι σίγουρος για το τι κάνεις, μην το κάνεις


Αν δεν έχεις τι να κάνεις, μην το κάνεις εδώ...

----------


## playnet3

οχι ρε παιδί μου λέω ασ πούμε ότι κάτι έκανα λάθος και θέλλω να το επαναφέρω.γίνετε???μπορώ να του περάσω άλλο firmware απο πάνω???

----------


## nodas

πριν βαλεις το openwrt φροντισε να εχεις activate το boot wait
(θα το βρεις στο administration)

αφου περασεις openwrt και κανεις τα πρωτα βηματα πατας τις παρακκατω εντολες (με τα εντονα μαυρα γραμματα)



> *** IMPORTANT ***
> BEFORE AND AFTER LOADING OPENWRT OR ANY 3RD PARTY FIRMWARE YOU MUST SET boot_wait
> 
> Q: What is boot_wait?
> A: This is a nvram variable to allow you to tftp over a new firmware in
> at bootup and avoid otherwise catastrophic failure.
> 
> Q: How can I set boot_wait?
> A: You need to be able to execute the following two commands:
> ...



εγκαταστασταση νεου firm γινετε με το tftp που το εχω παρακατω
βγαζεις το linkys απο την μπριζα και το ξαναβαζεις 
με το που το βαλεις πατας upgrade sto tftp
ip διευθυνση λογικα 192.168.1.1

----------


## playnet3

οκ thank's

----------


## aktizol

*playnet3* : ελπίζω να σε κάλυψε ο nodas
*nodas* : ευχαριστώ ρε συ, ήμουν σε δουλειά και τώρα είδα το post

playnet3 γενικά όμως μην φοβάσαι, ακόμη και το πιο μεγάλο λάθος να κάνεις υπάρχει και hardware reset να κάνεις, με ξεβίδωμα του Linksys και βραχυκύκλωμα or something  ::  


=> http://voidmain.is-a-geek.net/redhat/wr ... vival.html

----------


## tripkaos

εγω κανω κατι αλλο βαζω ΙΡ στο πισι μου 192.168.1.2 νετμασκ 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.1.1
μετα κρατας πατημενο το ρεσετ μεχρι να κανει ρεσετ μετα οταν εχει κανει ρεσετ βγαζεις το ρευμα χωρις να αφησεις το ρεσετ ανοιγεις το tftp βαζεις ΙΡ 192.168.1.1 πετας το φιρμ πανω αλλα το μεταονομαζεις σε code το φιρμ βαζεις πολλες προσπαθειες αφηνεις το ρεσετ πατας να κανει upload το φιρμ χωνεις το καλοδιο στην μπριζα...

----------


## tripkaos

εκτος οτι εκανα 2 ποστ μλκ δηλαδη αν δεν πιασει αυτο κρατας πατημενο το ρεσετ βαζεις βγαζεις το ρευμα με πατημενο το ρεσετ καποια στιγμη επανερχετε ακτιζολ το εχω κανει και αυτο που λες αλλα καλητερα ειναι με το ρεσετ πατημενο βγαζεις ρευμα βαζεις ρευμα...δεν χαλας και τα ποδαρακια του τσιπ...

----------


## aktizol

Επειδή ο *enaon* τροποποίησε λίγο το site του,
θα πρέπει να προσέξετε λίγο το σημείο με τις παραγράφους.


Ίσως να πρέπει να αλλάξω και εγώ λίγο τα link του tutorial.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
υ.γ.1 τελικά πρίν απο αυτό το tutorial το είχατε πάρει πρέφα ότι υπάρχει web interface? όχι ε?
υ.γ.2 πάντως άμα είναι να στήσεις ΑΡ δεν βοηθάει και πολύ το interface, όμως για client mode είναι must.

----------


## enaon

Ναι σορρυ. To παλιό site παραμένει ως είχε. Το νέο είναι gui του 
παλιού, με επιπλέον πληροφορίες. Έχω ενσωματώσει και τo tutorial σου. Δες το λίγο πάλι, και βάλε αν θές τον τροπο για ρυθμιση του txpower και εδώ. Έχω κάνει καποιες αλλαγές, ωστε να μπορουν τα wrt να κάνουν update απο το node72 χωρις inet.

Στα links σου βάλε
http://www.drinet.net/openwrt/index.htm αντί
http://www.drinet.net/openwrt/ .


Προσοχή με το WEB-Gui για το wrt αν το χρησιμοποιείτε σαν ρουτερ. 
Δεν θα 'χαλάσει΄ το setup γιατί παίζει με τα nvram τα οποία εγώ αγνοώ, 
αλλά για τον ίδιο λόγο, δεν θα δουλέψει.

Υ.Γ. εγώ τουλάχιστον δέν ηξερα οτι υπαρχει gui που δουλέυει..

----------


## aktizol

Το tutorial ανανεώθηκε και συμπληρώθηκε με νέα links και παραδείγματα.
Για τυχόν απορίες διορθώσεις just reply.

----------


## fallen

Delete pls..

----------


## Xantho

Τα έκανα όλα όπως τα είπε ο aktizol, αλλά για να παίξει τελικά το httpd πρέπει να κάνουμε deactivate to firewall. Δεν μου έπεζε μέχρι να κανω edit στο /etc/init.d/S45firewall και να βάλω # πριν από κάθε $IPT

----------


## dfragos

Χρησιμοποιεί κανείς το pptp; Όταν το τρέχω, δείχνει 3 pptp να τρέχουν σε sleeping, δεν φτιάχνει log file που του βάζω και εννοείται ότι τελικά δεν συνδέεται(ppp0 δεν δημιουργείται). 

Χρησιμοποιώ τις εντολές όπως τις έχετε στο FAQ... καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## aris1

> Τα έκανα όλα όπως τα είπε ο aktizol, αλλά για να παίξει τελικά το httpd πρέπει να κάνουμε deactivate to firewall. Δεν μου έπεζε μέχρι να κανω edit στο /etc/init.d/S45firewall και να βάλω # πριν από κάθε $IPT


πραγματικά , 
χρειάζεται απενεργοποίηση το firewall. Ίσως θα έπρεπε να προστεθεί στον πολύ καλό οδηγό που υπάρχει.
Α, και κάτι άλλο , για όσους τυχόν δεν το ξέρουν . Ένας απλός τρόπος για το inet simulation στην vlan1 ,για το κατέβασμα των αρχείων , είναι να συνδέσετε την θύρα inet με ένα απλό cut5 καλώδιο με μια από τις τέσσερις διπλανές του linksys . Έτσι μέσω της απλής σύνδεσης έχετε πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο.Προυπόθεση βέβαια ότι βρίσκονται όλα στο ίδιο subnet , κλπ κλπ., και έχετε ενεργοποιήσει το ics (internet connection sharing ) στον host (μιλάω για win xp).

----------


## smyrosnik

Τι σημαίνουν αυτά στο τέλος του Ip? 

Name Servers 155.207.0.31%0D%0A

----------


## trendy

Μια ερωτησούλα:
Θέλω το wrt54gs να είναι βασικά router και να γίνεται client σε κάποιο access point. Είναι εφικτό;
Θα χρειαστεί να ακολουθήσω την εγκατάσταση που έγινε στο wrt router how-to και να προσθέσω το πακέτο interface-wrt που φαίνεται στο client how-to;

----------


## enaon

To πακετο για το client web interface, ειναι ασύμβατο με τον τρόπο ρυθμισης του wrt ώς router. Μήν το βάλεις. Για να ρυθμίσεις την eth1(ασύρματη κάρτα) δές εδώ.

http://www.drinet.net/openwrt/index.php ... 1%F4%E1%F2

----------


## pvas

> Τι σημαίνουν αυτά στο τέλος του Ip? 
> 
> Name Servers 155.207.0.31%0D%0A


Είναι σε HEX οι χαρακτήρες:
Line Feed
Carriage Return
Το πολύ γνωστό μας Enter  ::

----------

